# How to deal?



## Regina007 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am hitting bottom with all of my patience gone. After I blew up with my husband a few days ago telling him i knew of deleted stuff after he blew up at me and bringing up divorce. I told him I wouldn't consider it and we sat down and talked. The roommate is moving out because my husband and I talked to her about how I was feeling and that he had to become more open with me. 

Now the roommate wants to move out. Im not going to stop her. However, my husband now talks about the end of life and giving us the silent treatment and whenever I am up he retreats to the bedroom. The roommate does the same thing to her room.

Last night he said he no longer have people to vent with and basically gave me a guilt trip. How do I deal with this??? Im trying the 180 and failing so badly and now I can feel myself slidng into depression and back to where I used to be during my teen years (clinically depressed and suicidal). I've asked for MC but he refused. He had lost his job so there's no money coming in except for my checks and its not going to be enough even for my IC if I find a therapist that understands my background and Deaf culture. 

Im sitting in a parking lot so angry and crying. I just feel lost and even with people here on TAM saying my logic is all backwards, I am trying so hard even with what I am reacting and feeling to. I don't know where my safe place is anymore.


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Regina,

I am so sorry you feel alone and depressed. You are not alone as many of us feel desperate with the onset of marital problems. Make sure you do not do anything rash...stop and breathe. 

Why is a roommate there? It is hard to see what is happening by what you wrote, other than a bad scenario. Best thing when it gets heated take a step back and go into another room or leave.

Do you have a hotline you can call to talk to someone? I felt bad when I saw no one responded to your post, but it was a bit confusing to see what is going on, so therefore hard to give any advice. All I can say is keep the faith as things will change and get better. Sorry not to be of more help!


----------

